# Happy Birthday Eric!



## NYWoodturner (Aug 23, 2014)

Just wanted to throw out a big Happy Birthday To Eric (@BangleGuy). Eric is the one who pointed me to Wood Barter. Have a great one Eric!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Eric is the one who pointed me to Wood Barter.



I didn't know that! Eric you're banned! 

Thanks for posting this Scott I sent him a PM this am but forgot to post it publicly. Happy 48 Eric you have 2 more years to live it up. After you hit 50 you need to ask your wife to marry you again, get re-baptized, set your will in order, and make peace with your god/s. either that or do like I'm about to do and move to Brazil, marry a 25 year old native and know that once you do you cannot be extradited back to the USA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 23, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ERIC!!

I made my first post in one of his topics. And he showed me the way to the rules section. 
Thanks....now look. I'm a mod. 
That's 2 mods he made....(sorta)

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2014)

I remember when he used to frequent this place everyday. Sure wish Bangle guy would show us the love again. I miss my Bangle Guy. He made WB what it is today. His sisters even taught me how to walk properly . . . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 23, 2014)

Mmmm.....Susanaaaaa...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Mmmm.....Susanaaaaa...



Have you seen her lately? She's 6 months older than me. I looked really good up until about 45. At 55 (me), she's 56 this January - she looks better than I did at 45. Okay she looks better than I did ever at any age. But what do you expect from a Jewish vegetarian.

See what you started Eric!


----------



## Brink (Aug 23, 2014)

Explain.
What should I expect from a Jewish vegetarian?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 23, 2014)

The surname Hoffs is of Germanic decent meaning farm ownership, could be something to do with the veggies.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2014)

Brink said:


> Explain.
> What should I expect from a Jewish vegetarian?



World domination. And willing slaves like me. If your name is Susan Hoffs.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 23, 2014)

Brink said:


> The surname Hoffs is of Germanic decent meaning ....



Yeah I'd say it's a decent meaning, farming and all. Germanic descent makes it even more decent.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 23, 2014)

yep she's still a hottie...


----------



## BangleGuy (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks for the post Scott and for all the great words! Sorry for not frequenting WB more, I have been buried by my day job and of course bangle-mania 

Cheers all! Drinks are on me

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Kenbo (Aug 24, 2014)

Happy belated birthday. I hope it was a great one.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 24, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------

